# Beef ribs, moink balls, etc...in the pizza oven



## roadfix (Sep 3, 2010)

I had a few people over at the house last night for the USC/Hawaii game so I decided to do some beef back ribs, moink balls, potatoes, green salad, and steamed rice.
I loaded the charcoal basket with briquettes in my brick pizza oven for the long and slow burn with a chunk of oak for smoke. The potato wedges roasted with drippings from the ribs above on the rack. I kept everything simple and fast last night, using Sweet Baby Ray's Chipotle bbq sauce for the ribs and moink balls.


----------



## forty_caliber (Sep 3, 2010)

Looks wonderful!  GREAT JOB!!!!  

Tell us more about your wood fired oven.  How big is it?

.40


----------



## roadfix (Sep 4, 2010)

Thanks 40Cal!  It has an interior hearth space of 34" in diameter, rather average sized for a home oven of this nature.  I just completed building it so I've been excited about using it for all sorts of cooks, not just for pizza.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Sep 4, 2010)

Looks sooooo good.  I only have one question.  What are moink balls?  I've never heard that term before.

Seeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## roadfix (Sep 4, 2010)

Moink Balls:

Moink Balls | Tailgating Appetizers | Barbecue Meatballs | Bacon Recipes


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Sep 4, 2010)

roadfix said:


> Moink Balls:
> 
> Moink Balls | Tailgating Appetizers | Barbecue Meatballs | Bacon Recipes



And now I know.

Thanks.  Here's a recipe that makes the best meatballs I've ever eaten.  Try these for your next batch of moink balls.

Goodweed's Premium Meatballs

1 lb. ground beef, 80 percent lean
1/3 lb. Cudighi, or hot Italian Sausage
1/2 medium onion finely diced
1/4 tsp. dried oregano
1/4 tsp. dried sweet basil
1 tsp. salt
1/2 tsp. granulated garlic, or three cloves, finely minced
1/2 cup Ritz or Townhouse cracker crumbs
1/2 cup milk
1 large egg

Mix all ingredients thoroughly.  Make into a/2 to 3/4 inch thick meatballs.  Place on a cookie sheet and bake for 30 minutes at 350 degrees F.

Remove from teh oven and let cool.  Freeze or refrigerate until needed.  Then make the moink balls as you would with store made meatballs.

These meatballs are fantastic with spaghetti and a flavorful tomato sauce with lots of herbs in it.

I'm thinking your moink balls would make wonderful sandwiches, served with either a good Italian gravy and mozzarella cheese, or with barbecue sauce, on a good sub bun with some EVOO splashed on top.

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## roadfix (Sep 4, 2010)

Thanks, I'll save this!  ...and great idea with the sandwiches!


----------



## Paymaster (Sep 9, 2010)

Looks Great!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## joesfolk (Sep 9, 2010)

Glad to hear you made your oven.  I was wondering what kind of deal you had to make with the devil to get a great oven like that in your home!!!   Sounds like you are having a blast with it.  I'm green with envy.


----------

